# Neon Tetras/Black Neon tetras?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry to post twice but when I went to the pet store I saw black neon tetras, I liked them quite a bit but I'm wondering if they will school with my regular neon tetras? (I have five regular neons, wouldn't have room for more than two black neons).


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

your in luck black neons are one of the few tetras that will do fine without a proper school(6+). They are also alot hardier then standard neons because they are not as popular and for that reason are not as "mass produced" as regular neons are so they suffer less from gentic immune system problems from over breeding. They may still hang around with the true neons though


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the comment, I've heard several different things regarding this issue.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

What fishboy said was right. I think you would be able to get away with only having two black neon tetras. Though regarding another schooling question... I think I remember a while back here on this forum, someone was saying that all the tetras would eventually school with each other. Although this does not happen in the wild, the confined spaces of your aquarium would cause the tetras to school with each other.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I kinda think they will all school together but not 100% for sure


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

i used to have a variety of different tetras together and they all hung out with each other. my assumtion would be that they would probably school together.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've seen neons and cardinals school together.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah, good  That makes me happy. I bought some neon tetras before I saw the black neons. The black neons are beautiful as well. *Wishes the pet store was still open*


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

kristian18f said:


> *Wishes the pet store was still open*


Lol, I know that feeling.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 4 white and 3 black skirt tetras, 3 von rio tetras and 4 glolight tetras in one tank. The skirts school together but they are really the same fish anyway. When I had only the four gliloghts and one von rio, the von rio hung around the glolights. But since I added the other 2 von rios, all von rios picked a different corner of the tank as their territory and do not school with anyone to include their own kind. The glolights mostly stick together except for one male that wonders off some of the time. They are in a 46 gal with some salt and pepper and barbatus corys, SAEs, one molly (the most aggressive fish amongst them) and one bristlenose. So they are not threatened by any fish, maybe that influences schooling behaviour. I will eventually get more von rios but they seem fine and happy with the way things are.
I would only get 1 three spot gourami unless you are certain you have one male and one female. If you should end up with 2 males it will cause problems. Three spots are some of the most aggressive under the gouramis.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

I've had 2 neon tetras, 1 black neon tetra, and 2 Orange neon ones for over 8 months and they do just fine with one another.. the orange ones are a little larger but still school with the others. they are happy fishies.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Good, I have not had a chance to get to the pet store although my friends bought me a Beautiful crown-tail betta for my birthday (don't worry, he has his own tank). I will get some black neon tetras as soon as I get the chance.

Only planning on one... Grom.... Shoot I can never spell it....Gourami, I liked having something a bit larger then zebras and neons in a tank, I wish I could stick my crowntail in there (don't worry, I already know I cant). 

This whole fish thing started with one betta...


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well actually bettas are pretty peaceful to other fish. Now some do say they should still be by there selves but I have a betta with platies in a 10g and they're all fine. You would have to watch out more for the bettas fins getting nipped then the betta hurting another fish


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a Gourami in the tank too though, always been told never to stick a betta in with something that has lots of fins.... This betta has been acting strange lately though, been laying on the bottom of the tank, only his 3rd day here.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh yeah and the gourami and betta are related so if they are both males there might be some aggresion


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep, both males, Didn't know they were related though, that's interesting.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah they are both labrynth fish. Bettas shouldn't be placed with other fish that breath air (like they do as they make their bubble nests) or any other fish that have long or colorful fins (such as male guppies).


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I knew about the fins but wasn't aware that the air mattered... I've never seen a Betta's buble nest, I'm guessing they just do that with a female?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Labrynith fish or however you spell it breathe air. This is one of the reasons bettas can live in such small containers. A bubblenest is a nest made of bubbles & plant material they build on the surface of the water and the male puts the eggs in the bubblenest and gaurds them their they'll make nest even if no females are around mine does it all the time.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmmm, had a male for 6 mo's and never seen one... New male, maybe he will make one... is there any reason that they won't make one? Or are they just difficult to spot?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

They aren't really difficult to spot... My betta's bubble nest takes up half of his tank.... you'll see it if he makes one, check the corners of your tank. I don't know why they wouldn't make one, but my bettas usually are making one everyday. It might have something to do about them being happy or not. Though don't quote me on this because I'm not a betta expert. You should check up on the betta forums... there might be a sticky on the topic or you could ask there.


----------

